
State Supreme Court Says Digital Cameras Can't Be Searched Without a Warrant - wyldfire
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20170821/10485338053/state-supreme-court-says-digital-phones-cant-be-searched-without-warrant.shtml
======
mattstreet
It doesn't matter what any court says when we don't do anything about officers
violating someone's rights.

~~~
chillingeffect
The court system is the check against officers violating rights.

In this article, the officers violated the suspect's rights and the court
system decided against indicting him on the crime he was charged with.

~~~
FireBeyond
And like the parent says...

What, exactly, were the consequences of the officers violating his rights?

And I don't think you read the article:

> the court system decided against indicting him on the crime he was charged
> with.

Absolutely he was indicted, AND convicted.

It had to be appealed to the Supreme Court before the convictions were
vacated.

------
Arzh
Article is about digital cameras, not phones. The article indicates that there
was already a decision about cellphones and that it applies to cameras as
well.

~~~
fny
Title fix is needed here

------
lemoncucumber
But feel free to search those analog phones all you want.

------
bognition
Does this mean that passengers on international flights into Logan can no
longer have their devices searched at customs?

~~~
mattstreet
You don't have rights if you're within 100 miles of the border.

~~~
KGIII
That's disingenuous, at best. Yes, the rights to be secure in your papers and
property are diminished. No, they can't make you house troops within that
zone.

I'm also pretty sure they can't just come in my house on a whim. I live within
that zone. I still have a right to express myself, bear firearms, etc...

------
ClickbaitTitle
_Massachusetts_

------
solomatov
It's not the supreme court of the US but the supreme court of MA. They are
different and have jurisdiction over different things.

------
sunshiney
But the blochain can, eh? (IRS)

